# To Part Ex or not to part ex



## Jim77 (1 Nov 2008)

I have a good quality hybrid bike (worth around in new terms £800). I am looking to get a mountain bike. I am looking at getting a full suspension stumpjumper. 

What I want to know is: Should I keep my hybrid for cycle paths and tarmac riding? It has 700 wheels and a front suspension fork? Or would the stumpjumper be just as good at this and should i part exchange?

So 2 bikes or 1?


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Nov 2008)

You need at least 2!


----------



## yello (1 Nov 2008)

Can you part exchange and, if so, what have you been offered?


----------



## Jim77 (1 Nov 2008)

i haven't taken it in yet to be looked at. it is in excellent condition and a 2008 bike so what % of purchase price should i be looking to get?


----------



## bonj2 (1 Nov 2008)

>40% px it, less, no.


----------



## yello (1 Nov 2008)

Be prepared for a shock. IF they're interested, it'll be at a price that suits them.

You want 2 bikes really now don't you!


----------



## Jim77 (2 Nov 2008)

It will depend on what they offer tbh. I would rather PX but I don't want to give me current bike away...


----------



## Soltydog (2 Nov 2008)

Hopefully you'll get a good offer, but i'm not so sure  
You might regret selling it after a while, so probably best to keep 2 bikes for a while & then if it never gets used sell it next spring. Looking at ebay prices, new year & spring/early summer seem best time to sell


----------



## Jim77 (2 Nov 2008)

OK, well i will take it in and see what they say...

I am running out of space though as i keep my bike inside. Do you think there is any need for a hybrid and a mountain bike?


----------



## Soltydog (2 Nov 2008)

Jim77 said:


> Do you think there is any need for a hybrid and a mountain bike?


& a road bike


----------



## Jim77 (2 Nov 2008)

Soltydog said:


> & a road bike




That doesn't help!  

Plus I am no drop bar fan!


----------



## 02GF74 (5 Nov 2008)

hmmm, assuming it is in very good nick, the shop will probably sell it at about 3/4 of new price; they will offer you half of that hence 3/8 or 37 %, if they are feeling generous.


----------



## Renard (5 Nov 2008)

I would reckon that you want to keep the stumpjumper good for proper mountainbiking and use the hybrid for the everyday stuff. Maybe ditch the suspension fork on the hybrid once it wears out and fit a rigid fork instead.

I am not a fan of hybrids unless you only have the space for one bike. I would say you would be better off with a mountain bike and a road bike in the long term.

You won't get much for your current bike that is for sure, especially in the run up to Christmas.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2008)

Do you ride to work on it - then hybrid - keep it. Good mountain bikes are just horrible on road - slow, sluggish when compared to a fast hybrid, and not a patch on a road bike. I'd say keep it.


----------

